# REALLY HELP!! Found a sick pigeon....doesn't eat!!!



## PeiPei (May 28, 2009)

Frankly, am not a bird expert. I never rear any birds before but i do love animals.

That day i found a pigeon at my doorstep, it seems can't fly since i can catch her easily. I put her in the bathroom at first, she doesn't really move much, i assume she was in shock. Then i kept her in a pet carrier, along with some corn mix (guinea pigs food), rice and bread too, and water. As stupid i am, despite after all the googling from the web, i dunno what's wrong with it. The next day i check on her, the food was untouched, but there were so much watery poops. 

And once again i was sooooo dumb and the thoughts that i might kill her if i kept her any longer, so i released it, let nature do its own. But after that i feel so down and low, i kept on search the web....and found this fly-like parasites that can cause malaria to the birds!!! And the good news is...the fella came back to me!!! I guess i must keep her for good!

I got rid most of the pigeon fly with some insecticides spray since i can't find any SEvin or Boric acid here, It's malaysia and they don't really give a crap about birds! I can't even find an avian vet!! Well she got so dizzy after that cos of the spray. She still haven't feed yet and i notice her belly's quite bloated (and balding too) I tried to force feed her, but when i open her beaks, some DARK BROWNISH LIQUID puke out!!! I put in some water, and she puke even more, It's like more than 2 spoons of brown pukes!

I really dunno whats wrong with her and i'm helpless!! Well at least i can see she's not so bloated as before but she still doesn't eat and the poops still watery!!

HELPPPP!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like he/she has some crop stasis going on, probably caused by wet canker (sour crop). When they have sour crop, they stand sorta like a penguin, more upright than normal, tail touching the ground, and the crop and gullet look bloated.

That's just my guess. Hopefully someone else will be along soon to give more help  It's hard to help with medications and such when you're in a different country than we're used to  But we can try!


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*sick pigeon*



PeiPei said:


> Frankly, am not a bird expert. I never rear any birds before but i do love animals.
> 
> That day i found a pigeon at my doorstep, it seems can't fly since i can catch her easily. I put her in the bathroom at first, she doesn't really move much, i assume she was in shock. Then i kept her in a pet carrier, along with some corn mix (guinea pigs food), rice and bread too, and water. As stupid i am, despite after all the googling from the web, i dunno what's wrong with it. The next day i check on her, the food was untouched, but there were so much watery poops.
> 
> ...


wishing the bird well won,t work,.it does need medical attention asap,.(isolate).it may not have helped to spray insecticide on him,.feather lice,mites are killed by placing one drop of kitten pyretherins behind the head,..perhaps a bath in warm epson salts(one table spoon)-would help get the stuff off,.try to keep hydrated with water,and soft foods,.notify-administrator: t.a [email protected],.god bless you for trying sincerely..james waller


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

yes, well...sometimes t.a. replies.... and sometimes not...

So, basically, the Q to the entire forum should be:

...what does one do with a pigeon with likely crop stasis or crop blockage if there is no avian vet available, meds are limited to nonexistent, and the bird is probably becoming progressively weaker ? (quite possibly not beyond recovery since she still had the energy to make it back to you AFTER you released it ~please, Pei, don't release her again in a sickened state, OK ?)

Keeping it hydrated is an awesome thought...but if the bird is vomiting and it's crop is bloated...and it is not eating on its own...something needs to be done to get that esophagal tract moving again before you can start getting water into her...


Folks...is there anything which can be done manually to the bird ? what over-counter meds could Pei use ? 

If it is Canker, then metronidazole is a med for that...and I believe that is also a fish medication so it may be available at a pet store or aquarium over-the-counter....if Pei is in a neighborhood where there's a fish/pet store.....but it begs the Q that again, it would be need to be diluted correctly and then administered orally, right ? So...we have the problem with orally, again....


Again, the question which needs answering here is what I have highlighted in red above. Anyone who has some advice for Pei, please bring it....do not wait for an administrator to necessarily jump in....we have a lotta folks here with good knowledge....

Pei...thank you for caring for this little sick one....


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

PeiPei, can you get access to any medicines, like antibiotics or Reglan (metoclopramide)? 

Can you tell if her crop still has fluid in it? The crop is the area in front, below the neck. You can feel it very gently with your fingers. If it's really full of fluid, often you will see it start to back out of the beak. You need to be careful the fluid doesn't go down her trachea, which can either drown her (immediate) or cause pneumonia (later).

I would only allow her limited amounts of water at this point if it seems fluid just sits there. It's a good sign she's passing droppings at all, even if they are watery.

If she isn't eating, I think the easiest thing to feed would be canned or defrosted (room temp) peas and corn. I would feed only a few pieces at a time and wait for her to digest. If her crop isn't very full of fluid, you can massage the crop to help move things along.

Also, don't spray her again. A lot of insecticides are very toxic, and in her weakened state, it might just be enough to kill her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This link describes the condition.
http://www.cagenbird.com/crop_prob.htm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

In this instance, I wouldn't feed corn or peas because the bird would vomit them rather, the applesause for human babies, warmed to change the Ph balance in the crop. Massaging very gentle would be a good idea.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't think we know that this bird is any more likely to vomit solid food over liquid, and it's my tendency not to recommend feeding liquid food to people that have limited experience with birds. But if you think the applesauce will help, Charis, maybe you can describe to PeiPei how she can safely feed it (assuming the bird is still alive). 

PeiPei, is this bird still with you?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

jenfer said:


> I don't think we know that this bird is any more likely to vomit solid food over liquid, and it's my tendency not to recommend feeding liquid food to people that have limited experience with birds. But if you think the applesauce will help, Charis, maybe you can describe to PeiPei how she can safely feed it (assuming the bird is still alive).
> 
> PeiPei, is this bird still with you?


PeiPei ...can you tell us if the liquid from the bird smells really bad? Does it smell sour?
If you can find some applesauce for human babies, get a dropper...open the birds mouth and drop small amounts at the back of the birds throat...the back being a straight shot downward from the upper beak. Start first with 3ccs or 3 dropper full amounts. If the bird keep that down and the crop starts to empty ...feed some more.


----------



## PeiPei (May 28, 2009)

OMG!! THanks to everyone for all these helpful info!! I guess the pigeon fly problem's solve, just that she still doesn't eat nor fly. I can see she a bit ok now, not much watery white poops. It's sad to live in a country where most people still see birds as disease carriers.

Dear JAYE


Yes, i won't release her again, well not until she's fully heal this time, yesterday i did try to gave her some water with a syringe, it's didn't vomit out this time. Feed her abit bread too. About the metronidazole, what is it? Where can i get it? Is it a powder form or what?


----------



## PeiPei (May 28, 2009)

Dear JENFER


I dunno is it fills with fluid or just plain bloated. But the first time when i force feed, maybe i unintentionally press the chest, when i open her beaks, it's already fill with brownish fluids where she kept on puking after that.

Her balding chest seems to be always wet. I dunno why, i tried to check for mites or any other parasites that might eat up her flesh, but there's none.

And yeah, what about the antibiotics? What does it do?? Thanks!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

PeiPei....well, you are doing a GOOD job.....

a) she's still alive

b) you actually were able to get her to have some water and a bit of food.

Very Good !!!

Pei, can you answer some of the questions which others have asked abouve, meaning:


1) Was the vomit/brown fluid very bad-smelling when she threw up ?

2) how did you feed her the bread and water ?

3) do you have any peas or corn or apple sauce (crushed apples into a liquid) ?

4) Is she alert ? (eyes open, looking around ) ? Or does she close her eyes a lot ?

5) Do you have her in a warm place ?

If her breast is wet, I am guessing she is still vomiting, maybe ?

Forum: is it possible this is a situation of air in the crop ? How is that alleviated ?

Pei, metronidazole is an antibiotic usually Fish and aquarium stores may have it....but...we need more answers first


----------



## PeiPei (May 28, 2009)

Dear CHARIS



Instead of bread, now i getting more corns and baby food, it may be hard to feed her, as everytime i need my mum to hold her while i feed, the thought of she's soooo weak, plus without food might kill her makes me panic!

Well the brownish pukes, doesn't smell at all. It looks dark brown, with abit of indigest(food?) in it, after that....can see she's not that bloated, and the next day, she was abit freshen up and even came out from the pet carrier and walk around(cute!)

What's concerns me is, she doesn't feed/drink on its own, and she still can't fly. And her balding wet chest.....


----------



## PeiPei (May 28, 2009)

Jaye said:


> PeiPei....well, you are doing a GOOD job.....
> 
> a) she's still alive
> 
> ...



She doesn't vomit now. I guess the 2 spoonful of pukes already so much for her. I tried not to move or disturb her so much. Well my mum will try to hold her still and opens her beak, while i try to put the moist bread/corn in, follow by some water so she can at least swallow more easily (phew!)

I think she's still kinda weak, but she still try to escape and flap her wings when we try to catch her back to her carrier. She don't fast, and i don't think she ever really sleep too! Her eyes are always open, and she quiet. 

Later i might try to let her out, i mean let her have some fresh air, walks around, i might take a few pictures of her chest...so u all can try to have a pictures of what's going on..



ANYWAY< THANKS ALOT TO ALL THE ANGEL HERE!!! WITHOUT ALL THSE INFO< I THINK THE BIRD MIGHT DIE IN MY HANDS!!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, Pei....good job.

Some important things, very important:

1) stop the bread, switch to the corn and peas. It is easier to feed that to her.

Remember, you must gently pop it into the back of her throat, behind where her tongue ends.

2) Do not squirt in water to make the food wetter...it is a little dangerous to do that. Feed a few pieces of food...maybe see if she takes 2 or 3 or 4. If she really begins to fight the food and doesn't swallow...stop for now. Peas and corn have water in them, so she is gettig some hydration from those.

there are 2 holes in her mouth...the first, more towards the front but behind the tongue...is for breathing. You do not want any food or liquid to go down there.

the second is her throat....further back behind her tongue...this is where you want to gently pop the corn and peas. Obiously the food you have fed her is going down there, or you would know by now. So just keep it up, but remember to avoid the trachea (air hole...the first hole).

Let her rest between feedings. If you can get 3 or 4 or 5 pieces of corn/peas down her, then stop there and let her rest for a while...maybe an hour or 90 minutes or two hours. Then try another 3 or 4.

Don't insist on getting in 7 or 8 or 10 pieces...if she is weak, she may not be able to take the stress of that long a feeding.

OK, so now we have a situation where she isn't vomiting...she isn't bloated anymore, and you are able to get her to eat a little...and her eyes are open but she usually sits still. That's not bad news....what about pooping ? Oh, yes, please take pictures and post ! Thank you again for caring.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

PeiPei,

Can you take a photo of her and post it here? It would help us figure out what's going on with the "balding, wet chest."

Jennifer


----------



## PeiPei (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for all coming back to this thread to help. I'm afraid she's gone.......while yesterday i'm still feeding her corns....by the time i'm back from work....my mum told me, she's gone. I'm so sad....felt so 'garbage-pail' despite she came back for my help the second time, i still failed....I thought she was better cos yesterday she was still taking her walks around, and getting close to us.


----------



## PeiPei (May 28, 2009)

She's quite cool with us, this is the time when my mum cleaning the carrier while i preparing food, she walked around....i was relieve that time that she...well...looking ok










she likes to hides among the shoes...maybe she felt safer there.

ANyway...thanks to all the pigeons angel here....all the infos and help....i'm sorry that i can't keep her alive despite will all your efforts and help....THanksss

Pei


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry.
She looks like a very young Pigeon that never learned how to eat on her own. She also looked like she didn't feel well at all. 
I understand how sad you feel. You really gave it your best effort.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

PeiPei, you didn't "fail" !!!! 

You did a good job !...if she died, then she had some sort of disease, something which probably needed a few medications which probably you could not get where you are. It was pretty clear she had some symptoms of something.

BUT....you gave her comfort and care and love....she would have passed much more painfully, miserably, and cruelly in the outside world. And you were able to touch each other, deep inside where it counts.

So, I think I speak for everyone when I say...thank you for caring and trying to help her....you did all that you could do...and the little pidge can rest in peace now, in a better place... and she need not struggle any longer.

Thank you again for your efforts.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I am sorry to hear the news. The bird was sick and was starving. You could just have given the bird some garlic drink and even vinegar drink while looking for some medicine.


----------

